# Funny sheep joke (link)



## doxiemoxie (Dec 13, 2012)

I am a sucker for corny puns... 

http://www.deltabluez.blogspot.com/2012/12/are-you-smarter-than-sheep.html


----------



## SheepGirl (Dec 13, 2012)




----------

